# Roof rack and ladder for Elddis Autoquest 100



## 123349 (May 10, 2009)

Hi
need to fit the above to my 2008 van......any problems to look out for? local dealer wasnt keen due to possible leaking problems.
cheers Guppy


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

just payload piece cake to fit, seal it with sikkaflex wont have a prob, have autoquest 130 thought about them but was worried about weight,


----------

